# The EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Has Landed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/the-ef-8-15-f4l-is-fisheye-has-landed/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/the-ef-8-15-f4l-is-fisheye-has-landed/"></a></div>
<p><strong>It’s in the wild!

</strong>So, the end of July date happened!</p>
<p>The EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye has landed at<a href="https://www.thecamerastore.com/products/lenses/slr-lenses/zoom-lenses/canon-ef-8-15mm-f4l-fisheye-usm"> The Camera Store</a> in Calgary, Canada. Ã‚Â All 4 of the copies they had are spoken for.</p>
<p>I cannot find any other stores with stock at the moment.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Dave</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## kubelik (Jul 27, 2011)

well, that certainly bodes well for the rest of the product lineup ... which in turn means we may actually be seeing body announcements soon


----------



## canonwhore (Jul 27, 2011)

My favorite place to shop... just saying


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope you do a lens review and some images like you did with the 70-300L. If so I look forward to reading it!


----------



## Anastas (Jul 28, 2011)

You can find the lens in eBay UK


----------



## Danack (Jul 28, 2011)

Also available on digitalrev.com - though as I'm so terrible with wide angle composition I haven't ordered one.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 28, 2011)

Anastas said:


> You can find the lens in eBay UK



You can also find an iPhone 5 . . . but they don't exist ;D

I wonder how soon before lensrentals gets a few of these in (and can keep them in stock). 

So . . . since this finally happened, I'm now expecting to see the Cubs in the world series . . . I guess anything can happen.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not really sure why people are so excited about this lens. I honestly don't know much about this lens, so correctly if I'm wrong. On a crop body it gives you a 180 view at all focal lengths? And on a FF body it allows you to do a fisheye at the lower end and 180 degrees only at 15mm?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> On a crop body it gives you a 180 view at all focal lengths? And on a FF body it allows you to do a fisheye at the lower end and 180 degrees only at 15mm?



You're getting 180Â° at all focal lengths on all sensor formats. The difference is that on non-FF cameras, you get 180Â° diagonal AoV that fills the frame (at 10mm for APS-C and 12mm for APS-H). If you go wider than that on those formats, you get vignetting around your image (i.e. part a circle). On a FF camera, at 8mm you get a circular fisheye, with 180Â° coverage all the way around (vs. just diagonal, which is the longest dimension of the sensor).

So basically, you get 'full frame fisheye' coverage for any sensor size (as opposed to the EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye, for example, where you get 'full frame fisheye' only on a FF sensor, and a cropped, less fishy version on smaller sensors), and on FF you also get the option of a true circular fisheye.

Below I took Canon's example of the different coverages and superimposed the APS-C and APS-H sensor sizes onto the FF circular (8mm) setting, to give an idea of what vignetting would be like. On the lens itself, Canon added a zoom range limiter for APS-C and APS-H to allow you to easily avoid going too wide.


----------



## Shawn Coates (Jul 28, 2011)

Dave,

Mine arrived yesterday at Don's Photo in Winnipeg. Going to pick it up today.

Shawn


----------



## branden (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome, please show off what this lens can do, I'm very excited to see how people use this creatively


----------



## photo_enthusiast (Jul 29, 2011)

I just received mine today from Pictureline.com. I've been waiting since January hoping to have it before a scheduled trip tomorrow to Montreal. They got one to me today. EXCELLENT, consistent, customer service.

They don't have any more to sell yet, but they say more are coming next week.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 29, 2011)

might be handy on a crop camera, but it's f4, and really only good at 15mm on the 5DII

I'd rather that they update the 15 2.8 to L quality


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, as usual, for the clear explanation neuroanatomist.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

Etienne said:


> really only good at 15mm on the 5DII



How do you figure that? 

If you actually want a 180Â° FoV all the way around, you need to go to ~8mm on FF, for example the currently available Sigma 8mm f/3.5 EX DG circular fisheye (or the manual focus Pelang version). Canon used to make one, too - the old Canon FD 7.5mm f/5.6 Fisheye. 

As shown in the diagram I posted above, a lens like the EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye, which is a 'full frame fishsye, ' provides 180Â° FoV on the diagonal only - the horizontal FoV is 147Â° and the vertical FoV is 94Â°.

So, I'd argue this lens is most useful on a FF camera like the 5DII - on APS-C and APS-H you just get a full frame fisheye, whereas on FF you a full frame fisheye at 15mm and a circular fisheye at 8mm.


----------



## vmphoto (Jul 29, 2011)

Broadway Camera in Vancouver has one! Sorry, I mean had... 
http://instagr.am/p/IwA_b/?ref=nf


----------



## Etienne (Jul 30, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > really only good at 15mm on the 5DII
> ...



Oh puhlleeaase.... how many times are you going to shoot a full circular fish-eye shot, which is essentially a round circle in black rectangle? Once, twice in your life? That's real useful.

Canon has even gone to the trouble of putting stops on the zoom so that 1.6 and 1.3 crops can be prevented from opening wide enough to waste all that sensor real-estate.

I have yet to meet a photographer or videographer who uses a full circle fisheye on a full frame. You're saying you're surprised that anyone would find this lens somewhat limited on a full frame? You can get a Sigma f2.8 15mm fisheye for $600 brand new, or Canons own for $700. I'll take the f2.8 over the f4 every single time, unless I predominantly used a 1.6 crop in good light.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2011)

Etienne said:


> ...how many times are you going to shoot a full circular fish-eye shot, which is essentially a round circle in black rectangle? Once, twice in your life? That's real useful.
> 
> You're saying you're surprised that anyone would find this lens somewhat limited on a full frame?



I'm saying it's more useful on FF than on 1.3x or 1.6x. "Most useful" as in relative to use on crop sensors, in that on the latter you only get full frame fisheye (and there other options for that on 1.6x), while on FF you get the option of either full frame or circular fisheye. 

Now, before you go knocking the virtues of full frame or circular fisheye, take me out of the discussion. I was speaking in relative terms, pointing out that this fisheye zoom is more useful on FF than on crop. In absolute terms of utility, while I'm sure there are photographers who will love this lens, *personally* I think an extensive collection of navel lint has more utility than a fisheye zoom.


----------

